# Newfoundland via mule & cart



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, how cool is that! Sounds like a trip of a lifetime


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I also wonder how he and the mule got there from NC?

Video was interesting. Cart is certainly unique, nothing like anything I ever saw before!

Side flags for visibility are a nice touch, adds a bit of width for busy roads.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I would do this in a heartbeat!! How wonderful!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cool! What a fun adventure that would be. NM, thanks for giving me a new thing to add to my bucket list lol!


----------

